
Do you need an app to be more productive? - August-Garcia
https://www.256kilobytes.com/content/show/3164/do-you-need-an-app-to-be-more-productive
======
sandy_online
You know this is exactly like watching youtube for motivation. Self motivation
and self control are the best thing we should consider doing. Get control over
the life and be productive. I know its easier said than done

